# Cheapest heat press clothing vinyl uk



## lawrencium260 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

I've recentley invested in a vinyl cutter (which should hopefully be arriving on monday!!!).

Could anyone point me in the direction of some good heat press vinyl suppliers in the uk?

Where can I find the cheapest vinyl?

Any other advice on what I should choose and what I should stay away from would be greatly appreciated.

The vinyl will mainly be used for big text on t-shirts if that makes a difference (most of the business is for hen nights and stag dos etc)

Thanks a lot eveyone.


----------



## lawrencium260 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone at all have any advice?


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know if they're the cheapest but MDP is very reasonable and I've had good success with their products so far. Here's a link to their garment vinyl page... MDP Supplies | Sign Vinyl - MDP Flex


----------



## PootleFlump (Mar 26, 2011)

Id be keen to know if there are any cheaper but so far have only ever used MDP. They have excellent customer service and a good range of vinyls.

This thread might be useful

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/united-kingdom/t151185.html


----------

